#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual - 2009

## m_abd_elkhalik

*Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance*



*Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance (Gulf Equipment Guides) by Gabor Takacs*

Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing | Number Of Pages: 440 | Publication Date: 2009-03-20 | ISBN-10: 185617557X | PDF | 12 Mb

Ideal for removing large amounts of liquids from wells, Electrical Submersible Pumps (ESP) are perhaps the most versatile and profitable pieces of equipment in a petroleum company's arsenal. However, if not properly maintained and operated, they could quickly become an expensive nightmare. The first book devoted to the design, operation, maintenance, and care, Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual delivers the tools and applicable knowledge needed to optimize ESP performance while maximizing of run life and the optimization of production.

*Links*



1) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual - 2009

----------


## reservoirengineer

Thanks for the great stuff

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thank you very much

----------


## moncho

very good manual. Thanks for sharing

----------


## blackdonkey

thank you, you are a great man

----------


## 06pg22

can any1 provide me with the book on *"hydraulic jet pumping"*
a solution to the removal of wellbore liquids/ unloading.
i have "DELIQUIFICATION OF GAS WELLS" of same publisher by John F.Lea
but it not have enough stuff on jet pumping technology using coiled tubing.

----------


## ali

very thanks

----------


## brunomogo

Thank you! Do you have the Gas Lift Manual and the Rod-Pumping Manual, both by Takacs?

----------


## anihita

Artificial lift Manual :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

Rod Pump Manual :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Weatherford Sucker Rod Pump :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Rod pump controller : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

*Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual - 2009

----------


## whitebear

thank you so much

----------


## capo8888

The link has expired, can you post it again, please.

----------


## fahmi_ramdhon

thanks mate

----------


## alwendi

working link please for the Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance (Gulf Equipment Guides) by Gabor Takacs
please..please.. or send me:  alwendy_baroez@yahoo,com

----------


## krypton

please re upload

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## modeste2013

Hi Moncho,
I am Modeste LAADE and i'm junior Electrical Engineer. I'm very interrested in ESP Manual. I've tried to download it but any links don't work. So please, can you send me this document in my mail box which is "modestelaade@gmail.com" ?
I will be very happy if this is possible.
best regards,
Modeste

----------


## thquyen

> *Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance*
> 
> 
> 
> *Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance (Gulf Equipment Guides) by Gabor Takacs*
> 
> Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing | Number Of Pages: 440 | Publication Date: 2009-03-20 | ISBN-10: 185617557X | PDF | 12 Mb
> 
> Ideal for removing large amounts of liquids from wells, Electrical Submersible Pumps (ESP) are perhaps the most versatile and profitable pieces of equipment in a petroleum company's arsenal. However, if not properly maintained and operated, they could quickly become an expensive nightmare. The first book devoted to the design, operation, maintenance, and care, Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual delivers the tools and applicable knowledge needed to optimize ESP performance while maximizing of run life and the optimization of production.
> ...



Thank you so much. I am really need this book

----------


## samuelektro

it seems excellent... anyone could share it ?

----------


## jackdong

Dear friends:
Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mihai01

can anyone give us a working link to the ESP Manual by Gabor Takacs? thank you

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Gábor Takács - Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance
Published: 2009-03-27 | ISBN: 185617557X | PDF | 440 pages | 14 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Submersible Pumps Manual.pdf

Ideal for removing large amounts of liquids from wells, Electrical Submersible Pumps (ESP) are perhaps the most versatile and profitable pieces of equipment in a petroleum company's arsenal. However, if not properly maintained and operated, they could quickly become an expensive nightmare. The first book devoted to the design, operation, maintenance, and care, Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual delivers the tools and applicable knowledge needed to optimize ESP performance while maximizing of run life and the optimization of production.
The prefect companion for new engineers who need to develop and apply their skills more efficiently or experienced engineers who wish further develop their knowledge of best practice techniques, this manual covers basic electrical engineering, hydraulics and systems analysis before addressing pump components such as centrifugal pumps, motors, seals, separators, and cables. In addition, the author includes comprehensive sections on analysis and optimization, monitoring and trouble-shooting, and installation design and installation under special conditions.
* Apply the best operating practices to optimise production
* Track and troubleshoot problems such as gas, solids and corrosion
* Prevent expensive failures such as cable burn and impeller cavitation


* Design and analyze a system using up-to-date computer programs
* Establish ESP analysis monitoring methods and strategies
* Ensure optimum operator-vendor relationship for mutual benefitsSee More: Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual - 2009

----------


## Han Ah kwang

G&#225;bor Tak&#225;cs - Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance
Published: 2009-03-27 | ISBN: 185617557X | PDF | 440 pages | 14 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Submersible Pumps Manual.pdf

Ideal for removing large amounts of liquids from wells, Electrical Submersible Pumps (ESP) are perhaps the most versatile and profitable pieces of equipment in a petroleum company's arsenal. However, if not properly maintained and operated, they could quickly become an expensive nightmare. The first book devoted to the design, operation, maintenance, and care, Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual delivers the tools and applicable knowledge needed to optimize ESP performance while maximizing of run life and the optimization of production.
The prefect companion for new engineers who need to develop and apply their skills more efficiently or experienced engineers who wish further develop their knowledge of best practice techniques, this manual covers basic electrical engineering, hydraulics and systems analysis before addressing pump components such as centrifugal pumps, motors, seals, separators, and cables. In addition, the author includes comprehensive sections on analysis and optimization, monitoring and trouble-shooting, and installation design and installation under special conditions.
* Apply the best operating practices to optimise production
* Track and troubleshoot problems such as gas, solids and corrosion
* Prevent expensive failures such as cable burn and impeller cavitation
* Design and analyze a system using up-to-date computer programs
* Establish ESP analysis monitoring methods and strategies
* Ensure optimum operator-vendor relationship for mutual benefits

----------


## ivan_feo

Could Somebody post or upload the Gabor Takacs Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual link?

Thanks

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adixmail

Guys, nice material. This is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gabdunkel

Thanks a lot, i've been searching for this

----------

